# audio/lmms port build error



## goshanecr (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi, when i try to install port *audio/lmms* it stops with error:

```
[B]make install clean[/B]
...........
Many output
...........
-- Configuring done
-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk
Scanning dependencies of target fltk
[  0%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/fltk.dir/Fl.o
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx:77: error: 'int Fl::scrollbar_size_' is not a static member of 'class Fl'
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx: In static member function 'static int Fl::scrollbar_size()':
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx:113: error: 'scrollbar_size_' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx: In static member function 'static void Fl::scrollbar_size(int)':
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx:125: error: 'scrollbar_size_' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx: At global scope:
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx:1687: error: 'Fl_Widget_Tracker' has not been declared
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx:1687: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'Fl_Widget_Tracker' with no type
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx: In function 'int Fl_Widget_Tracker(Fl_Widget*)':
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx:1689: error: 'wp_' was not declared in this scope
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx: At global scope:
/usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5/plugins/zynaddsubfx/fltk/src/Fl.cxx:1696: error: expected constructor, destructor, or type conversion before '::' token
gmake[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/fltk.dir/Fl.o] ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 1
gmake[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/fltk.dir/all] ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 2
gmake: *** [all] ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 2
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/lmms/work/lmms-0.4.5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/lmms.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/lmms.
```
 port options i'm try various.

```
[B]cat /etc/make.conf[/B]
#=================#
# OPTIMIZATIONS   #
#=================#
CPUTYPE=athlon64
CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64 -fno-strict-aliasing
COPTFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -msse -msse2 -mmmx -m3dnow -mtune=athlon64
TARGET_ARCH=i386
NO_INET6=true
NO_GAMES=true
NO_I4B=true

#=================#
# PORTS OPTIONS   #
#=================#
PERL_VERSION=5.10.1
NO_SUID_XSERVER=YES

#-----------MySQL---------#
WANT_MYSQL_VER=51
.if ${.CURDIR} == ${PORTSDIR}/database/mysql51-server
        WITH_CHARSET=utf8
        WITH_XCHARSET=all
        WITH_COLLATION=utf8_general_ci
        WITH_OPENSSL=yes
        WITH_FAST_MUTEXES=yes
        BUILD_OPTIMIZED=yes
.endif
.if${.CURDIR} == ${PORTSDIR}/database/mysql51-client
        WITH_CHARSET=utf8
        WITH_COLLATION=utf8_general_ci
.endif

OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX=-f10
```


----------

